# iPad vs MacBook : usage quotidien



## jujuv71 (8 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous.

J'hésite entre l'achat d'un MacBook (Air... si la mise a jour veut bien sortir....) et un iPad.

Ce que je veux surtout faire : utiliser iWork au quotidien.
J'aimerais connaitre le retour d'exoerience de ceux qui sont utilise iWork avec un iPad et comment ils le trouvent :
- ergonomie, 
- clavier virtuel,
- facilite d'utilisation
- facilite de travail
- rapidite
- convivialite
- partage de fichier
- taille de l'ecran : probleme ou pas ?
- comment se comporte keynote....

Pour la mobilite, la question ne se pose pas : l'iPad gagne a tous les coups.....

Voila.
Merci pour vos reponses....


----------



## badboyprod (8 Septembre 2010)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> J'hésite entre l'achat d'un MacBook (Air... si la mise a jour veut bien sortir....) et un iPad.
> 
> ...



Pour avoir un iPad et iWork je peux te dire que le confort d'écriture et de mise en forme ne vaut pas un vrai macbook. L'idéale est de rédiger son document sur mac ou pc, et de le transférer sur iPad. Ensuite l'iPad peut te servir pour finaliser les retouches et imprimer. Sinon pour taper un document entier c'est pas évident et un peu pénible. 

Keynote c'est top! Mais idem préparer son document avant sur PC ou Mac. Attention à la compatibilité Powerpoint et Keynote qui fait perdre certaines effets et police.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> J'hésite entre l'achat d'un MacBook (Air... si la mise a jour veut bien sortir....) et un iPad.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir, j'utilise quotidiennement l'ipad pour des présentations sans avoir recours à keynote. J'utilise à la place conference pad. Cette appli, contrairement à keynote, permet le miroir de ce qui est projeté sur un écran avec video-projecteur. J'utilise donc l'ipad en couplage avec un imac. Pour ce qui est en effet de travailler directement sur l'appli keynote pour ipad, le mac se révèle indispensable. Dans cette configuration, la taille de l'écran n'est donc pas un handicap. La seule précaution à prendre est de diviser sa présentation en plusieurs morceaux, plutôt que d'en faire une d'une centaine de diapos : pour passer en effet de la dixième diapo à la 88ème, il faut jouer du doigt sur l'écran et ce n'est pas pratique.


----------



## jujuv71 (8 Septembre 2010)

Merci !

En fait, j'ai déjà un iMac 27" et je travaille mes docs dessus
Ce que je veux, c'est un appareil mobile qui me permette de faire le même travail que sur mon iMac 27", et qui me permet de faire le lien entre le boulot et la maison et les déplacements Donc l'iPad n'est pas forcément adapté

Il ne reste plus qu'à convaincre le service IT de ma boite de m'acheter un MacBook Pro 15" au lieu d'un IBM Thinkpad ;-)

Sinon, je serai obligé de me retourner vers un MacBook ou un MacBook Air (si sa saintenté Steve veut bien faire une mise à jour :rateau


----------



## badboyprod (9 Septembre 2010)

Ben si tu travailles déjà sur ton iMac et que l'iPad ne te sert que pour transporter tes présentations et faire quelques légères retouches, alors c'est parfait pour toi. Si le retouches sont plus profondes, alors un Macbook sera plus approprié.


----------



## jujuv71 (9 Septembre 2010)

en fait, je veux eviter de travailler a la maison : eviter de faire ce que je pourrais faire au boulot la journee..... C'est pas forcement ce qu'il y a de mieux comme soiree, meme si ce n'est pas tous les jours que ca arrive.

Je vais donc me pencher sur un MacBook.... Et attendre la mise a jour des macbook air..... Janvier 2011 ??


----------



## sapiens07 (9 Septembre 2010)

L ipad n'est absolument pas un outils de production, mais de consultation et de divertissement... j'ai vu des posts de gens affirmant arriver aisément à prendre des notes de leurs cours en fac, j'aimerai bien voir cela, tellement écrire sur l'ipad est galere, et le correcteur orthographique pénalisant par moments.

En plus le transfert de documents vers l'ipad se fait soit par email (petits docs) soit par Itunes avec toute la lourdeur d'itunes.

donc oui l'ipad c'est bien si tu as un autre appareil pour bosser, et celui ci pour les retouches, ou consultations


----------



## jujuv71 (9 Septembre 2010)

merci encore pour ton avis !

Je vais donc m'orienter vers un vrai outil de travail ^^  
Et l'iPad, ça sera pour plus tard quand la version 2 sera sortie !!!!


----------



## sapiens07 (9 Septembre 2010)

pour finir, car les conseils des uns et des autres, parfois .... donc on a vraiment la possibilité de tester les produits apple gratuitement, chez soi. C'est de commander via l'apple store. C'est ce que j'ai fait.

tu commandes, tu reçois, tu utilises, et tu vois si ca te convient ... si ca te convient pas, no stress, Apple vient prendre le matos a la maison et te  rembourse intégralement... c'est Top de chez Top.


----------



## badboyprod (10 Septembre 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> pour finir, car les conseils des uns et des autres, parfois .... donc on a vraiment la possibilité de tester les produits apple gratuitement, chez soi. C'est de commander via l'apple store. C'est ce que j'ai fait.
> 
> tu commandes, tu reçois, tu utilises, et tu vois si ca te convient ... si ca te convient pas, no stress, Apple vient prendre le matos a la maison et te  rembourse intégralement... c'est Top de chez Top.



Pour les notes pour l'avoir fait je confirme. Question d'habitude. Mais alors c'est texte brut. Dès que tu commences à peaufiner, soulier, mettre en gras, faire des titres c'est plus la même histoire. Donc consultation et légère retouche l'iPad correspond bien. Une vraie création nécessite un autre outil.


----------



## jujuv71 (10 Septembre 2010)

c'est bon ca l'essai  vie l'apple store !!1

Mais si je comprends bien, il faut vraiment payer l'article.......
ET le quid de dire : "Apple vient le rechercher chez toi...." ca veut dire quoi ??
Il viennent chez toi ou tu dois le revnoyer par la poste ???


----------



## sapiens07 (10 Septembre 2010)

jujuv71 a dit:


> c'est bon ca l'essai  vie l'apple store !!1
> 
> Mais si je comprends bien, il faut vraiment payer l'article.......
> ET le quid de dire : "Apple vient le rechercher chez toi...." ca veut dire quoi ??
> Il viennent chez toi ou tu dois le revnoyer par la poste ???



tu as un mec de chez apple qui vient reprendre l'article, pour moi c etait Bill Campbell 

Ainsi apres avoir acheté via l'apple store (le site), on a 15j calendaires pour rendre l'article, donc 15j pour tester tranquillement. Le 14eme jour, si tu n'es pas satisfait, tu appelles l'apple store, tu dis, "j'en veux pas de cette mer.2" et là ils conviennent avec toi d'un RDV pour que UPS ou un autre transporteur vienne recuperer l'article. Si tu n'as pas fait le sagouin avec ton ipad (genre le passer dans robot de cuisine pour tester sa solidité), tu sera remboursé intégralement sous 2/3 semaines (ça depend de Steve J.)

Voilà, sinon, tu as le site apple pour plus d informations, ou alors tu les appelles pour bien te renseigner.

Bien sur, cela veux dire que tu bloques ton argent pendant un certain temps si ton but n'etait que de tester.


----------



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2010)

badboyprod a dit:


> Pour les notes pour l'avoir fait je confirme. Question d'habitude. Mais alors c'est texte brut. Dès que tu commences à peaufiner, soulier, mettre en gras, faire des titres c'est plus la même histoire. Donc consultation et légère retouche l'iPad correspond bien. Une vraie création nécessite un autre outil.



pour les notes sur iPad il y a evernote, application grauite et très bien!
en revanche, bosser pour iPad, galère! c'est au départ ce que je souhaitais faire mais j'ai vite vu le problème (et Pages pur iPad n'est pas Pages pour iMac, syncro galère via iTunes etc)

donc oui pour les retouches, non pour un travail de fond!
si j'avais su j'aurais attendu jusqu'à maintenant avec la mise à jour du MacBook Air 11 pouces!

mais sinon l'iPad est bien pour surfer, consulter les magazines (ce que je fais peu) etc! pour se divertir et surfer, oui, l'écran est super, mais pas pour travailler...

et j'ai pris le le dock clavier pour iPad mais ça ne résoud pas le problème si on veut vraiment travailler...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Octobre 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> L ipad n'est absolument pas un outils de production, mais de consultation et de divertissement... j'ai vu des posts de gens affirmant arriver aisément à prendre des notes de leurs cours en fac, j'aimerai bien voir cela, tellement écrire sur l'ipad est galere, et le correcteur orthographique pénalisant par moments.
> 
> En plus le transfert de documents vers l'ipad se fait soit par email (petits docs) soit par Itunes avec toute la lourdeur d'itunes.
> 
> donc oui l'ipad c'est bien si tu as un autre appareil pour bosser, et celui ci pour les retouches, ou consultations



C'est bizarrement très simple de prendre des notes en anglais, mais impossible en français. Le système  actuel des  accents tue dans l'oeuf tout espoir de parvenir à utiliser l'appareil sérieusement.

Étant anglophone étudiant en anglais avec un macbook white je m'en fou complètement,  j'utilise mon iPad seulement pour faire du mindmaping à la library. Faire ça depuis un MacBook, je demande à voir, et franchement quel pied de pas être limité au format feuille de papier, sans classeurs  juste un MacBook et un iPad. Et finit ces horreurs qu'étaient les logiciel Mac/pc


----------

